# Frogs & Toads > Fire Belly Toads (Bombina) >  Do fire bellied toads climb?

## kittiekuddles

Can fire bellied toads climb and make use of tree branches?

----------


## s6t6nic6l

they certainly can and certainly will. adding branches will keep them active and occupied. mine climb up the "walls" in my set-up.

----------


## kittiekuddles

oh wow cool thanks!
because i have branches in my setup and i was afraid the crickets will hang out up there leaving the poor fire belly's down below hungry
so they will be able to get the crickets that venture higher up?

----------


## bshmerlie

No they will not climb up branches to get crickets.  They climb up the sides of the tank looking to escape but they will not venture up branches to go after crickets.  Any crickets that venture up more than a few inches will be in the safety zone.  I have branches and plants in my firebelly tank but it is only for looks and not for their enjoyment.  They will more enjoy a large water section with floating plants and rocks to rest on.  They are land based frogs who enjoy a dip in the pool. Save the trees for the tree frogs.

----------


## Tony



----------


## kittiekuddles

Well Cheri, satanic says they do and i just looked at his video and his frogs are all over the place, climbing the rock walls etc
I looked at your tank and you dont have much for a fire belly toad to climb on at all, maybe if you did they would..so i think the proof is in the video. im not expecting super frogs ya know, just wondering if it was possible
Your kinda against my tank period, first for the tree frogs and now for the toads...me smells jealousy  :AR15:

----------


## firebellied zach

It's usually out of curiosity. They always climb for my fingers when I am fooling around with the food above the tank.

----------


## bshmerlie

> Well Cheri, satanic says they do and i just looked at his video and his frogs are all over the place, climbing the rock walls etc
> I looked at your tank and you dont have much for a fire belly toad to climb on at all, maybe if you did they would..so i think the proof is in the video. im not expecting super frogs ya know, just wondering if it was possible
> Your kinda against my tank period, first for the tree frogs and now for the toads...me smells jealousy


You are talking about the same video that S6T6Nic61 just posted.  The one where his frog is sitting at the top of the wall, much like Tony with his wedged in a corner at the top.  They will do that when they are first introduced to a new tank because they are looking for an escape route. Once they settle in they will stay in the water,  "mostly".  By the way nice tank...S6T6nic61....terrestrial with water..you know...for toads who like water.  What I don't understand is why you are building a terrestrial habitat for Arboreal frogs and an Arboreal habitat for terrestrial frogs.  I suggested that you add more "trees or branches" to your tree frog habitat.  Excuse me for that..you know you're right take out those extra branches you put in your tank and let your tree frogs just walk around on the ground.  Then put those branches in the Firebelly tank and let them stare at them with a dumbfounded look.  By the way jealousy is for young boys with Large frogs .....or small frogs in your case.

----------


## kittiekuddles

Sorry i just find you irritating and somewhat annoying
with 220 gallons to play with its a little more awkward than a 12x12x18 enclosure

----------


## peeka

> Well Cheri, satanic says they do and i just looked at his video and his frogs are all over the place, climbing the rock walls etc
> I looked at your tank and you dont have much for a fire belly toad to climb on at all, maybe if you did they would..so i think the proof is in the video. im not expecting super frogs ya know, just wondering if it was possible
> Your kinda against my tank period, first for the tree frogs and now for the toads...me smells jealousy


It may depend on the frog but from my research fbt benefit more from width than height. Will some climb? maybe, they are great escape artists and will climb up to see if they can get out of your tank. 

I'm working on my fbt terrarium now and I'm putting my focus on giving them an adequate water section to lounge in rather than worrying on height. You won't know until you try so put some branches in to see if they enjoy it. If they use them then great, if they are not making use of them take them out and give them more room.

Ally

----------



----------


## peeka

> Sorry i just find you irritating and somewhat annoying
> with 220 gallons to play with its a little more awkward than a 12x12x18 enclosure


I have personally found Cheri to be nothing but helpful to me in my research. When you come to an open forum and ask for opinions you must expect to find some that differ from what you would prefer to hear.

Ally

----------


## kittiekuddles

Thank you Ally, which is true, if their not using it and its in the way i will take them out. I have been torn between fire belly's or tree frogs, which Cheri said to add more branches for a tree frog, i guess 4 foot of branch and drift wood wasnt enough in her opinion, so i added more from my yard, but still wasnt sure what frog i was going to end up with...some people just rub ya the wrong way you know what i mean?
I just was curious if they can climb...that is all

----------


## Tony

My FBT tank is packed full of Pothos and they climb through it all the time. Given the chance they will use every bit of their environment, very few frogs are strictly terrestrial or strictly arboreal unless they are forced to be by their enclosure design.

----------


## peeka

> Thank you Ally, which is true, if their not using it and its in the way i will take them out. I have been torn between fire belly's or tree frogs, which Cheri said to add more branches for a tree frog, i guess 4 foot of branch and drift wood wasnt enough in her opinion, so i added more from my yard, but still wasnt sure what frog i was going to end up with...some people just rub ya the wrong way you know what i mean?
> I just was curious if they can climb...that is all


Yup I was torn between the two as well when I first joined. I ended up going with fbt because they seem like such characters!  :Smile: 

Ally

----------


## kittiekuddles

thank you Tony, they sound fun!
Ally i think i am leaning towards the fire bellies too  :Smile: 
they seam alot more active. The whites are just darling to look at, with those chubby bodies they are hard to resist!
ahh so many frogs so little time! lol

----------


## peeka

> thank you Tony, they sound fun!
> Ally i think i am leaning towards the fire bellies too 
> they seam alot more active. The whites are just darling to look at, with those chubby bodies they are hard to resist!
> ahh so many frogs so little time! lol


Uh Oh. Someone's caught the froggy bug  :Big Grin:  It's very addicting!

Ally

----------


## kittiekuddles

> Uh Oh. Someone's caught the froggy bug  It's very addicting!
> 
> Ally


I hope this doesnt mean more tanks all over the house  :Big Grin:

----------


## s6t6nic6l

it all comes down to the toads demeanor to be honest, first and foremost i would always go for a 50/50 land/water ratio as again some prefer to rest on the banks of the pool most of the time, some stay on land and the go for the odd dip and the you'll get some that prefer the 50/50 scenario. to the main point of branches it will be down to the toads if to climb/look/hide under it so would'nt go amiss either way as long as we are not talking a vertical placement :Wink:  . as for the crickets on the branches it's the same arguement. (i.ve seen 2 of mine scale a wall for one). plus they are good jumpers when the need arises to grab one from a certain height. 

220 gal equates to what size dimensions in inches?
you can use less ratio for pool area the larger the floor space will be as long as we don't go less than a 1/3. (imo)

----------


## 1beataway

I wonder if perhaps people have different ideas of "climb" and that may be leading to some of the tension. If you have branches that are mostly horizontal but do have a slope on them, the toads will climb those. In my tank, I have vines, and one out of the tree sometimes climb those. That same toad will climb on my waterfall decoration. The other two could care less, but do spend part of their time out of the water and on the pieces of land. The way tree frogs climb is, obviously, completely different. 

I have really nice size Malaysian leaf frog, which is a terrestial frog, but when it's storming outside and the humidity in the tank is right and he is craving a female, he climbs over everything. This has made me aware that even though he's terrestial, as soon as I move into a bigger place and settle in, I'm going to get him a larger tank that is not only longer, but taller too. 

And as for the frog bug....two years ago I bought my first frog and now I'm up to 8 frogs and 3 toads, and I'm getting 2 more toads soon. So that's what you have to look forward to. :P

----------


## kittiekuddles

the tank has a 72"x24" floor space
i cant do the half water bit, but i do have a lizard pool thats about 10"x6" and 3" deep with little steps in it so they can crawl out

----------


## 1beataway

That's a very nice looking tank. 

However, for fire-bellied toads, I would suggest more water than what the dish would provide. My toads, my friend's toads, and the toads where I work at all spend most of their time in the water, or sitting on rocks and land area that is just slightly below the water line. 

I think you have a fantastic set-up,but it might be a waste for fire-bellied toads.

----------


## bshmerlie

> That's a very nice looking tank. 
> 
> However, for fire-bellied toads, I would suggest more water than what the dish would provide. My toads, my friend's toads, and the toads where I work at all spend most of their time in the water, or sitting on rocks and land area that is just slightly below the water line. 
> 
> I think you have a fantastic set-up,but it might be a waste for fire-bellied toads.


 Don't say that he might get mad.   :Confused:   Your supposed to agree with him.

----------


## kittiekuddles

> That's a very nice looking tank. 
> 
> However, for fire-bellied toads, I would suggest more water than what the dish would provide. My toads, my friend's toads, and the toads where I work at all spend most of their time in the water, or sitting on rocks and land area that is just slightly below the water line. 
> 
> I think you have a fantastic set-up,but it might be a waste for fire-bellied toads.


Thank you  :Smile: 
What would you put in there? because i am totally torn lol. I was looking at fire belly's and whites today and the whites were way too tiny, im afraid i may lose them in there.
They had these cute chubby frogs, but they were all buried and they didnt look very entertaining. Gecko's were cute but im guessing the tank is too moist for them and too chilly (75 at night 82 in the day with no additional heat source) humidity is 76%
Hubby wants to put a tarantula in there...lol now i dont see that happening at all  :EEK!:

----------


## 1beataway

> Thank you 
> What would you put in there? because i am totally torn lol. I was looking at fire belly's and whites today and the whites were way too tiny, im afraid i may lose them in there.
> They had these cute chubby frogs, but they were all buried and they didnt look very entertaining. Gecko's were cute but im guessing the tank is too moist for them and too chilly (75 at night 82 in the day with no additional heat source) humidity is 76%
> Hubby wants to put a tarantula in there...lol now i dont see that happening at all


 
I absolutely love White's, but they really love height. If I was going with a treefrog, I would go with smaller ones. It's a huge tank so I think smaller treefrogs would use the space. From what I've seen of the chubbies, they don't do much, but others may disagree. I think terrestial frogs would do better though.  My Malaysian leaf frog would probably love it.  :Frog Smile:  
It wouldn't be right for leopard geckos, but there are other types that would enjoy it. You might consider the eyelash crested gecko. Very pretty and not hard to handle. 
Personally, I'd still pick frogs.  :Wink:  
How tall is it? It may not be bad for White's if it's taller than I'm thinking, but I would then say more branches and leaves. Maybe some cork bark to lean against the glass in some areas. My White's love to hide behind the bark during the day and then climb it at night.

----------


## kittiekuddles

Yeah im kinda hoping for some kind of frog myself, their just cuter than anything  :Smile: 
The tank was 31" high but with all that soil layer its now only about 26" high
oo and i do have the cork bark, couldnt see it i guess from that other pic, but here it is in the corner, and i tilted it so it has large cave area in the back, the cork bark is 18" wide and 24" tall
I guess if i can find medium sized whites it would work better, the ones they had looked like infants, very very small, although at that size the twigs will work, then when they get heavier i would need thicker branches for sure.
I checked out the jungle vine today and they were too small, 6 feet long but coiled and twisted up i would need like 4 of them to make any difference in that tank
Leaf frog aye? lol i will have to look into that, im not familiar with them

----------


## 1beataway

I like the tank from the front too.  :Smile:  I am jealous of the size of the tank.

I would go with smaller White's. You don't need to go with tiny ones (though I personally love them when they're only an inch long) but at least juveniles. Are those all real plants? The real plants will grow out and it'll look more full, which will be good for the frogs. You could throw in a pothos to have some fast growth in there. If I were you and thinking of White's, I would add leaf litter under and around that water dish; otherwise, they are going to drag that dirt into the water dish (I have 5 White's; trust me, I know.  :Wink:  ). Also, it's hard to guess the size of that water dish, but as they get bigger, you may need a bigger size.

----------


## dachshundsr4me

> they certainly can and certainly will. adding branches will keep them active and occupied. mine climb up the "walls" in my set-up.


You setup is to die for. I wish you would have done a tutorial as to how you made this. I would love something like this for a frog tank later when i get moved. Can't do it before then. Move something like this from VA to FL. Nah...not happening. But kudos to you on this setup. You must get a lot of comments on it.

----------


## kittiekuddles

> I like the tank from the front too.  I am jealous of the size of the tank.
> 
> I would go with smaller White's. You don't need to go with tiny ones (though I personally love them when they're only an inch long) but at least juveniles. Are those all real plants? The real plants will grow out and it'll look more full, which will be good for the frogs. You could throw in a pothos to have some fast growth in there. If I were you and thinking of White's, I would add leaf litter under and around that water dish; otherwise, they are going to drag that dirt into the water dish (I have 5 White's; trust me, I know.  ). Also, it's hard to guess the size of that water dish, but as they get bigger, you may need a bigger size.


Yeah thats about how big they were, 1" with tucked in legs. I guess its kinda hard to see whats in the tank because i had to go so far back to get a full tank shot lol, but yep theirs pothos in there and leaf litter  :Smile:

----------


## kittiekuddles

> You setup is to die for. I wish you would have done a tutorial as to how you made this. I would love something like this for a frog tank later when i get moved. Can't do it before then. Move something like this from VA to FL. Nah...not happening. But kudos to you on this setup. You must get a lot of comments on it.


thank you so much  :Big Grin: 
yeah if it ever comes time for me to move, the tank has to stay behind. it took four huge guys to get it down the basement. i was originally gonna go with the 265 gallon tank, but that was 7 feet long, its a good thing i didnt because it never would have made the turn past the staircase lol
it was a reef tank for five years, tore that down and was totally done with any water setup. this was about the easiest care free way to go with this tank...just still not sure what animal life to put in it lol
it started growing mushrooms already...by the time i make a decision gnomes may be moving in  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Tony

That tank is much larger than the 20 gallon tanks people typically use for a White's, I wouldn't worry at all about having "only" 26 inches of height.

----------


## 1beataway

Oh, there is a pothos. It'll grow fast.  :Big Grin:  And it looked like the right side of the bowl didn't have leaf litter but it could just be the angle.

----------


## kittiekuddles

> Oh, there is a pothos. It'll grow fast.  And it looked like the right side of the bowl didn't have leaf litter but it could just be the angle.


yeah that side of the bowl i didnt put it because i have patches of live moss there that hopefully will spread
then all to the back is more leaf litter, then a frog moss area and a huge ivy clump that takes up about 1/4 of the tank on the right side that is growing quickly
im still going through frog choices, now im looking at red eyed tree frogs, they look like they will not get as heavy as the whites, the whites i can just picture in year, obese, and trampling all my plants flat lol, but they are the cutest

----------


## 1beataway

They do like to trample. They will destroy fragile plants. But my 5 is fine with the pothos and the cryptanthus and moss in there.

----------


## kittiekuddles

> They do like to trample. They will destroy fragile plants. But my 5 is fine with the pothos and the cryptanthus and moss in there.



I guess the ivy will bounce back, and the bromeliads are pretty strong, the fern may get squished but thats no big deal 
ok i guess this is it, they are the cutest, and im sure they will have fun in there
the red eyed ones i just watched on youtube and i didnt like them too much, their legs were so skinny lol..pretty but i think i like the fatties better  :Wink: 
now its time to find a decent sized frog(s)
and the water bowl should fit two very large adults, so in time i will have to get a larger bowl or just add another
phew i cant wait til this is done...ive been racking my brain over this LOL

----------


## 1beataway

:Big Grin:  I adore White's! Try to find a blue phase if you can. If you look at my photo album, my White's are blue phase, and the color is so awesome.

----------


## kittiekuddles

I just looked at your photo album and yours are adorable! I love them in the water bowl  :Stick Out Tongue: 
I hope i can find a blue phase, i found them online mail order, id prefer to find them locally but that may take some searching
although several years back i did buy a baby sulcata tortoise online and he was perfect, so i may try online again if i dont find anything around here

----------


## s6t6nic6l

superb layout. well done. great terrestial build up. don't waste that set-up by getting something that's going to be stuck in the top corner of that all day, make sure you get an active species at least. i'm sorry but that to me is another F B T home in the making :Wink: . i'm guessing there is no lid at the moment on there, what with the raised light canopy. SUGGESTION: with some work on temperature, humidity and secure top fitting>>>>DARTS. now that would be a showpiece. good luck on what you get for your endeavours and will be eagerly looking forward to seeing the inhabitants at "play".

----------


## kittiekuddles

> superb layout. well done. great terrestial build up. don't waste that set-up by getting something that's going to be stuck in the top corner of that all day, make sure you get an active species at least. i'm sorry but that to me is another F B T home in the making. i'm guessing there is no lid at the moment on there, what with the raised light canopy. SUGGESTION: with some work on temperature, humidity and secure top fitting>>>>DARTS. now that would be a showpiece. good luck on what you get for your endeavours and will be eagerly looking forward to seeing the inhabitants at "play".


Exactly why i was asking about the fire belly's  :Smile: 
because i know tree frogs dont do much, i had the small green tree frogs as a kid and its true, all they did was stay in the upper corner
Oh and yes their is a lid, its all glass with a 1/4 of it screened in the back...dang my pics dont come across right do they  :Embarrassment: 
the light is a power compact 6 foot strip light with 4x96 watts of daylight, it sits right on top of the tank with the legs attached...ya know im just gonna show a far away shot lol
ahh Darts, those cute little ones...but..feeding is a problem right? like i would have to raise my own fruit flies?

----------


## peeka

Forget the frogs! Can I move in? Great Tank  :Big Applause: 

Ally

----------


## kittiekuddles

> Forget the frogs! Can I move in? Great Tank 
> 
> Ally



LOL!!

thanks  :Big Grin:

----------


## Kurt

> ahh so many frogs so little time! lol


Don't you mean "So many frogs, so little room and money to keep them all?"

Oh and my fire-bellies climb all the time! They even have hiding places well above the water line.

Your tank screams dart frogs to me or perhaps something like clown, milk or hourglass treefogs (providing there is decent ventilation.)

----------


## kittiekuddles

> Don't you mean "So many frogs, so little room and money to keep them all?"
> 
> Oh and my fire-bellies climb all the time! They even have hiding places well above the water line.



they sound more and more tempting  :Big Grin:

----------


## 1beataway

Personally, I still think there's not enough water for the fire-bellied toads. 

Darts would be cool, or some of the smaller treefrogs that Kurt mentioned. Clowns are my dream frog. It's true that treefrogs do spend quite a bit of time in the top corner, but they move around quite a bit too. White's are nocturnal, so obviously much of their time is spent sleeping during the day, but as soon as I turn off the light, they get moving. And during the day, only one of my 5 sleep in the top corner. The rest sleep in different areas.

----------


## kittiekuddles

> Personally, I still think there's not enough water for the fire-bellied toads. 
> 
> Darts would be cool, or some of the smaller treefrogs that Kurt mentioned. Clowns are my dream frog. It's true that treefrogs do spend quite a bit of time in the top corner, but they move around quite a bit too. White's are nocturnal, so obviously much of their time is spent sleeping during the day, but as soon as I turn off the light, they get moving. And during the day, only one of my 5 sleep in the top corner. The rest sleep in different areas.


I think the water pool is big enough for four little fire belly's. A lot of care sheets said water bowls are sufficient. I did find a huge one on an online herp store, the bowl was huge, something like 18x12, i imagine it was for a large snake to soak in, so i can get that if needed.
Thats how the tree frogs were in the store, all huddled in the corner sleeping, the fire bellys were hopping and playing, they to were in a water bowl.
Darts are out, i dont have time to make my own fruit flies, and then i read they are prone to drowning and that scared me a bit, their just so tiny and frail i and with the tank being down the basement im not down their too much to watch over them.
I'm still torn on whites or fire belly's, if i come across adult whites i know i will melt in my shoes, adorable!! but then the activity of the fire bellys get me too....i will get back here in about a week when i finally have inhabitants....maybe it will be a plastic toy frog? LOL

----------


## 1beataway

There are very large reptile bowls, true. If you do that, I wouldn't go for anything that holds less than a couple gallons. They seem to spend so much of their time in the water, and truthfully, even if you found a bowl that can hold 4 toads, do you want them to spend all their time in just one corner of the tank? I'm not sure how much use they'll make of the land area opposite the side(s) the water dish is on, but most of us haven't even seen such a large tank. I would be afraid that they would spend all their time in just one area. Maybe someone else has them in a much larger tank than I do, and can give tips on how to best make it work.

I believe it's best to have a filter in the water, rather than just have stagnent water, since they spend so much time in the water, but if you find a large bowl, there are small filters you can find that you can put in the bowl.

By the way, I'm really not trying to talk you out of FBTs, cause I love the little guys. I'm just trying to give recommendations and things-to-consider that will help as you make the decision of how to best use your tank.

Good luck on figuring it all out!

----------


## kittiekuddles

> There are very large reptile bowls, true. If you do that, I wouldn't go for anything that holds less than a couple gallons. They seem to spend so much of their time in the water, and truthfully, even if you found a bowl that can hold 4 toads, do you want them to spend all their time in just one corner of the tank? I'm not sure how much use they'll make of the land area opposite the side(s) the water dish is on, but most of us haven't even seen such a large tank. I would be afraid that they would spend all their time in just one area. Maybe someone else has them in a much larger tank than I do, and can give tips on how to best make it work.
> 
> I believe it's best to have a filter in the water, rather than just have stagnent water, since they spend so much time in the water, but if you find a large bowl, there are small filters you can find that you can put in the bowl.
> 
> By the way, I'm really not trying to talk you out of FBTs, cause I love the little guys. I'm just trying to give recommendations and things-to-consider that will help as you make the decision of how to best use your tank.
> 
> Good luck on figuring it all out!


yeah thats true, and what if they get lost in there and cant find their way back to the water bowl? i would have to keep a close eye on them the first week to make sure they know their way around, and if things dont work well then thats an excuse for another tank right? a small one just for them lol
the bowl i would wash out daily, along with my pet rats water bowl, dog bowls, cat bowls...did i mention i have a small zoo? LOL Three dogs, five cats, rabbit, guinea pig, hairless dumbo rat, turtle, planted freshwater tank, parakeet, and the koi pond out back..and a small frog pond out back too that gets visited by the local frogs...one may ask why i even need another pet, well i have to put something in that big ole tank dont i?  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1beataway

Ok, I am definitely, completely, 100% behind anything that forces you to buy another tank for frogs!  :Wink:  

I think it's cool you have a couple pets. An animal here and there doesn't hurt. :P

----------


## kittiekuddles

> Ok, I am definitely, completely, 100% behind anything that forces you to buy another tank for frogs!  
> 
> I think it's cool you have a couple pets. An animal here and there doesn't hurt. :P


no but it can get stinky lol

----------


## kittiekuddles

I got frogs!! 
I bought four White's tree frogs  :Big Grin:  I went to a few petshops and this place had a decent size, their still small but not that infanty small. One is pretty little though but he was the only green one in the tank, the rest were all brown, and wouldnt ya know it, as soon as they went in my tank they all turned green lol. one is still a little muddy greenish though.
a few of the pics arent so clear, sorry about that

This ones Hardeen



Greedo, hes the littlest one



Jaba



and Chalky White, hes the muddy/green one, i had trouble with his pic because of the moisture on the glass

----------


## dachshundsr4me

aww congrats on the cute frogs.

----------


## kittiekuddles

thank you  :Smile: 

i had a tough time making a decision at the pet stores, i nearly walked out with a chameleon, but a quick google of that showed they needed much lower humidity than i can provide so that was out
they had an adorable big eyed tree frog but they only had one, and that wasnt going to get me far
so their these little guys were, the tank is right for them so why not  :Stick Out Tongue: 
one of them is having a field day in the ivy

so when can i feed them? can i get them crickets tomorrow? or is that too soon?

----------


## bshmerlie

Congrats on the new frogs. Great choice they look really cool.  With a tank your size you could have a whole colony of them. That would be awesome.  They even come in blue.

----------


## s6t6nic6l

> so when can i feed them? can i get them crickets tomorrow? or is that too soon?


congrats. now take your fancy tank and frogs outta this thread  :Wink: 

start a thread in your species forum now for care and advice for them and post plenty of pics of set-up and the critters as you progress.

good luck

----------


## kittiekuddles

> Congrats on the new frogs. Great choice they look really cool.  With a tank your size you could have a whole colony of them. That would be awesome.  They even come in blue.


Thanks Cheri
yeah i was hoping to find blue ones, i even called around, but no one had any. maybe one will come my way someday  :Smile:

----------


## kittiekuddles

> congrats. now take your fancy tank and frogs outta this thread 
> 
> start a thread in your species forum now for care and advice for them and post plenty of pics of set-up and the critters as you progress.
> 
> good luck



LOL ok  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## 1beataway

I'm so happy for you! I love White's! 

Yeah, you can feed them as soon as you want.

----------


## kittiekuddles

> I'm so happy for you! I love White's! 
> 
> Yeah, you can feed them as soon as you want.


they really are cute  :Smile: 
they slept all day yesterday and as soon as i turned off the light they slowly woke up and started climbing all over the place. one fell, i felt so bad for him. he tried to jump all the way up to the underside of the glass cover and he didnt make it, he fell straight down and landed on the fern, hes ok! lol
i'll get them crickets this afternoon, but if their sleeping is it ok to put the crickets in there? or do i have to wait until the lights are shut?
my moon lights are busted on my pc light so im gonna head to kmart and see if they have a small strand of blue christmas lights, i can rig that on the outside top glass somehow and use it as a night light so i can see them better tonight
i'll take pics of that and let ya know if it serves its purpose

----------


## 1beataway

I give mine crickets while they sleep, but I basically feed them when it's convenient for me. :P They're use to it now, so they might all be sleeping when I throw in the crickets, but they definitely wake up. If I get a chance to feed them at night and am not tired, then I feed them.

----------


## markun

Yep, mine do!

----------


## kittiekuddles

aww their adorable  :Heart:

----------


## kittiekuddles

I got the crickets in. I bought 15 small ones because i wasnt sure what size to get, they are pretty little i guess i could have gotten the next size up. I took out the water dish so they dont drown, and the crickets are having a field day, the frogs are sleeping and have no clue whats going on lol
So i hope tonight they will start hunting  :Embarrassment: 

I got blue xmas lights, i'll show pics later on when i rig it up lol

----------


## Quetzacoatl

_"Do fire bellied toads climb?"

_Yes. They do.

----------

